# Simple Wood Boring System



## Porchfish (Jun 20, 2011)

Hello friends. I wanted to share information about a product (Simple Wood Boring System) Youtube videos #1 &#2 show the system in action. I have been using the system for 6 months now and for small to medium blind bored vessels this affordable system is certainly worth a look. I am not as capable as I was 40 years ago ( hell,or even 10 years ago) This system saves a lot of wear and tear on arthritic joints and upper and lower back…I shopped around and found this to be the best and it was one of the most reasonably priced systems (no I am not on retainer from SIMPLE tools) just thought it worth sharing…...youtube…Simple wood boring (hollowing) system….. Don Schneider @ Porcfish studio, Havana Florida


----------

